# Mon Mac rame !!!



## lily37 (13 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai un petit souci avec mon MBP, il rame depuis une quinzaine de jours. J'ai droit à la petite roue de la fortune qui tourne inlassablement toute les 5 secondes.
Je me demande si je n'ai pas chopé une cochonnerie qui le ralentirait. Comment vérifier ? Je n'ai pas d'anti-virus. Est-il possible de faire une analyse pour trouver ce qui cloche ?
j'ai regardé les sujets identiques au mien, et les réponses auraient été en chinois ça aurait été pareil. Je ne suis pas du tout technique alors si vous avez qqchose à me proposer, donnez moi la marche à suivre point par point, svp. Je me suis achetée ce mac (il y a 2 ans environ), c'est justement pour être tranquille, pas de bug comme avec les windows.
Je ne fais rien de compliquer : je surveille et réponds à mes mails et quelques recherches sur le net, pas de quoi le fatiguer.
Merci d'avance


----------



## nifex (13 Juillet 2012)

Il y a des antivirus sur l'app store qui peuvent faire des analyse du système mais en règle generale c'est plutot pour trouver les virus pour pc afin de ne pas contaminer tes amis.

Regardes quel est l'utilisation de ta ram et de ton processeur et quel application consomme le plus.

Et autrement si tu ne veux pas te prendre la tête une clean install devrait résoudre le problème...


----------



## tsss (13 Juillet 2012)

Salut,

déjà commence par regarder l'espace disque disponible :

Menu &#63743; > A propos de ce Mac > Plus d'infos > onglet stockage 

On part généralement sur 10% de stockage disponible minimum ....

Sinon, ton MBP est il bien à jour ? fais tu de temps en temps les réparations des permissions :

Applications > Utilitaires > Utilitaire de Disque / tu sélectionnes le disque de ton MBP et tu cliques en bas sur réparer les permissions ...


----------



## lily37 (13 Juillet 2012)

Pour Nifex : une clean install c'est à télécharger  et à installer ?

Pour Tsss :j'ai suivi menu pomme, à propos de ce mac, plus d'info ...mais pas d'onglet de stockage !!!
Pour ce qui des réparations des permissions, inconnu au bataillon. Les mises à jour de logiciel sont ...à jour justement!
En plus, j'ai souvent des pages de pub qui apparaissent. Rien qu'en cliquant sur ma boite de réception, j'ai une page de pub qui s'affiche sur un autre onglet.
Je vais suivre la procédure que tu m'as donné pour réparer les permissions.
Au fait, si je n'ai pas d'antivirus, c'est parce que j'avais peur d'en mettre un qui entre en conflit avec mon mac.


----------



## nifex (13 Juillet 2012)

Un antivirus n'entrera pas en conflit avec ton mac, au pire ca peut seulement le ralentir un peu 

Si tu as Lion lors du demarrage laisse appuyer sur alt pour voir apparaitre la recupération de lion, mais fait cela qu'en dernier recours si tu ne trouves pas de solution. Regarde bien ce que ta dit tsss.


----------



## tsss (13 Juillet 2012)

Bon visiblement lily37 est sous Snow Léopard 

Donc, tu peux aller dans Applications > Utilitaires > Utilitaires de disque

Tu sélectionnes ton disque sur la gauche (Macintosh HD peut être), et tu pourras visualiser en bas de la fenêtre l'espace disponible de ton disque dur et a ce même endroit faire une réparation des permission.


----------



## lily37 (13 Juillet 2012)

Bon, j'ai 228 GO disponibles sur 250 (j'ai arrondis!)
j'ai fait réparer les permissions du disque et une fois fini, j'ai fait vérifier le disque. 
J'ai eu droit au message "le volume macintosh HD semble être en bon état"
c'est déjà une bonne chose. Est-ce qu'il va retrouver son état normal maintenant ? Est-ce que ça la nettoyer ?


----------



## tsss (13 Juillet 2012)

lily37 a dit:


> Bon, j'ai 228 GO disponibles sur 250 (j'ai arrondis!)
> j'ai fait réparer les permissions du disque et une fois fini, j'ai fait vérifier le disque.
> J'ai eu droit au message "le volume macintosh HD semble être en bon état"
> c'est déjà une bonne chose. Est-ce qu'il va retrouver son état normal maintenant ? Est-ce que ça la nettoyer ?



Bon, y'à de la place donc le soucis ne vient pas de là !
Les réparations des permissions ça ne peut que lui faire du bien, a toi ne nous dire si ça va mieux ou bof.


----------



## lily37 (13 Juillet 2012)

Pour l'instant, tout va bien. Il commence à ramer en milieu de journée et plus la journée avance, pire c'est. Ça signifie qquechose?


----------



## tsss (13 Juillet 2012)

Bow, quand il s'y remettra (a pagayer) tu lancera le moniteur d'activité, ça te permettra de voir ( de nous montrer) qui fait ramer ton ordi. 

Combien as tu de mémoire ? (&#63743; > A propos de ce mac > mémoire)


----------



## lily37 (13 Juillet 2012)

4 GO 1067 MHz DDR3

Moniteur d'activité ? Tu peux préciser ? Quand je dis que je ne suis pas technique, je rigole pas ! Je connais le minimum!!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h45 ----------

Je me demande si ce pb ne coïnciderais pas avec le dernière mise à jour de Mozilla. Depuis cette mise à jour, le site d'Amzon est illisible et je dois passer sur Safari.
Est-il possible d'importer tous mes marque-pages sur Safari ? je pourrais désinstaller Mozilla.


----------



## tsss (13 Juillet 2012)

Peut être ne connais tu pas spotlight, la petite loupe à coté de l'heure, tu tape dedans ce que tu cherches et spotlight te propose les résultats !





Pour ce qui est des signets de Firefox, il y a forcement moyen de les récupérer, via les menu de Firefox surement, je n'utilise que Safari


----------



## lily37 (13 Juillet 2012)

Merci !!! Je viens de trouver Moniteur d'activité! 
En fait je me servais surtout de spotlight pour trouver des documents plus rapidement.
C'est bien, je me coucherai moins bête ce soir !


----------



## tsss (13 Juillet 2012)

lily37 a dit:


> ......
> Est-il possible d'importer tous mes marque-pages sur Safari ? je pourrais désinstaller Mozilla.



regardes par ici


----------



## lily37 (13 Juillet 2012)

Génial !!! j'ai tout récupéré sur safari ! Merci beaucoup !!!
je vais pouvoir supprimer Mozilla et j'espère que tout roulera comme avant ensuite .

 Euh ... Pour jeter Mozilla, je fais glisser l'icône dans la poubelle et c'est tout ?


----------



## tsss (13 Juillet 2012)

lily37 a dit:


> ....
> 
> Euh ... Pour jeter Mozilla, je fais glisser l'icône dans la poubelle et c'est tout ?



Si on parle bien de Firefox (le petit renard) on dirait bien que oui !


----------



## lily37 (13 Juillet 2012)

Super !

Petite info, il faut réparer les permissions tous les combiens pour un bon entretien de la bête ?


----------



## tsss (13 Juillet 2012)

Certains disent après chaque mise à jour du système, d'autres le fond plus régulièrement ... bon ça fait pas de mal, personnellement je le fais quand je le sens : grosse mise à jour, pb système.

Pour moi ça reste des opérations de maintenance, d'autres te diront qu'il faut le faire régulièrement.


----------



## lily37 (13 Juillet 2012)

Merci beaucoup pour ton aide.
Si d'ici ce soir, il tourne normalement, j'aurais résolu le problème ! je croise les doigts


----------



## lily37 (14 Juillet 2012)

Impeccable, il tourne comme une horloge depuis que j'ai supprimé Firefox ! Ouf !
Merci infiniment pour votre aide !!!


----------

